# Canon Auto EX QL



## DrunkenMstrMind (Aug 23, 2011)

Was at Goodwill over the weekend and scored this pretty sweet looking Canon. Now I was told by the lady at the Goodwill that the camera worked as far as she knew. So I paid the good lady and Goodwill the $39.99 they were asking for the camera. Got home and to my amazement the camera door wouldn't open so took it to Tempe Camera and they took a crack at it. Good news is that they got the door open, bad news is that the film spool is broken. Now seems like an easy fix but now I'm being told that Canon no longer supports this model because it's so old. This model originally came with a&nbsp;50mm/f1.8 on camera (w/ hood), 125mm/f3.5 (w/ hood),&nbsp;35mm/f3.5 but the Canon I purchased only has the 125mm lens. First question is there anybody with the same model camera? Second question is does anybody know where I might be able to find parts and the original lens for this model?


----------

